# Any pigeons breeders in Georgia



## floppy109909

Looking for any pigeon adoption homes in north Georgia


----------



## Lovebirds

floppy109909 said:


> Looking for any pigeon adoption homes in north Georgia


You want to ADOPT pigeons or you're looking for someone to adopt some?


----------



## floppy109909

i want to adopt some


----------



## Lovebirds

OK. I saw your other post.
Well, people will want to know what you are planning on doing with the birds. I mean, show, race, just for pets because you like pigeons and also where will you be keeping them? Do you have pictures of your loft or set up?
I'm telling you this because there have been many times when I and others have "helped" someone out by giving and/or selling them birds, only to find out that they are being mistreated or in my case, turned loose to fend for themselves because the person changed their mind. 
There are lots of birds out there available, but most of our members will want some of your details before offering any birds. 
None of us mind helping when we can, but the birds welfare must come first. I'm sure you understand.


----------



## floppy109909

i will be kepping them in a 8x8ft 8 feet high i will be racing some and kepping most of them as pets


----------



## Lovebirds

floppy109909 said:


> i will be kepping them in a 8x8ft 8 feet high i will be racing some and kepping most of them as pets


Well, if you plan on racing them, there must be a local racing club and those guys should be willing to help you with some birds. There wouldn't be an shipping costs involved that way.


----------



## floppy109909

well my neighbor has one pigeon and me and him was going to start racing them together once and a will


----------



## littlestar

Floppy, I have a pigeon in Georgia that needs a home really soon. This one would need to be kept as a pet being it only has one foot. If your interested pm me and I can give you the phone on who to get in contact with.


----------



## Dezirrae

*Are you still looking??*

Hi  If you are still looking - or if you can manage two more, someone in GA (not sure where) is looking for a home for two. He's being deployed August 1 -- check out http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/2-pigeons-needs-good-homes-27972.html thread.


----------



## bluecheck

Joseph Graham of Monroe, GA, 770 266 6908 is the secretary of a racing club in Atlanta, he should be able to refer you to some racing folks around you.

Then you've got Roger Wyatt over in Athens, GA 706 548 2297 [email protected]

Both of these clubs are I.F. clubs. Most racing guys are pretty good about helping young folks get started in the hobby. 

Give either of them a call and I'm sure they should be able to get you to someone who is close to you


----------



## Wildmstng84

i'm a pigeon breeder located in chickamauga, GA, just outside of Chattanooga, TN, i have a variety of pigeons for sale, some fliers/racers, some pets, just let me know if your still looking. 423-693-4887


----------



## mbrobbins

*pigeon*



Lovebirds said:


> OK. I saw your other post.
> Well, people will want to know what you are planning on doing with the birds. I mean, show, race, just for pets because you like pigeons and also where will you be keeping them? Do you have pictures of your loft or set up?
> I'm telling you this because there have been many times when I and others have "helped" someone out by giving and/or selling them birds, only to find out that they are being mistreated or in my case, turned loose to fend for themselves because the person changed their mind.
> There are lots of birds out there available, but most of our members will want some of your details before offering any birds.
> None of us mind helping when we can, but the birds welfare must come first. I'm sure you understand.


I found a pigeon that had been hanging around a maintenance shop at a park for more than a week, I caught it and brought it home, put it in my enclosed empty chicken coop 8x8x6 . It is similiar to the pigeon in your avatar, red splash and white. I would like to get it a mate-friend maybe a white homer. We made it a loft platform where it can go in and out of the building so it has a flight pen. IT has no band. I live in Powder Springs, ga, anyone out there near me that raises homers?


----------

